# Knitting in Lancaster PA -- CHANGED LOCATION



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

We are moving our knitting location to Barnes & Nobles, 1700-H Fruitville Pike, Lancaster Pa instead of going to Borders. As you all know I'm sure, Borders is going out of business and thought it might be too much commotion. Hope to see you at Barnes & Nobles, Friday, July 29th at 1 p.m.


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for the update! Can't wait to be there!


----------



## CoraT23 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

